

Wynton Marsalis on Humility, Self-Mastery, and Learning - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2014/02/07/wynton-marsalis-on-humility-self-mastery-and-learning/

======
skmurphy
I see a number of parallels between playing jazz and creating a new business.
Both involve a need to understand "the rules" that historical success imply,
the need to collaborate in an improvisational way with co-workers in real time
to please customers, and the need to master a complex set of skills to compete
with others who are watching and learning from your performance as you start
to succeed.

Here is a key graf from Wynton Marsalis "The Humble Self"

    
    
       The first level of mastery occurs over self. And the first test of 
       mastery over one's self is humility. True humility. [...] Do you 
       know how you can tell when someone is truly humble? I believe there's 
       one simple test: because they consistently observe and listen, the 
       humble improve. They don't assume "I know the way."

------
dragon1st
Glad to find Marsalis on HN :)

